# Siggy for Gerar



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've uploaded some projects of Gerar's new siggy.I think he has deserved it for his excellent wooden solid models.What do you think?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like the 4th one down, Wurger! awesome! I'm still working on my program but I'm getting there!


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kinda cool wood look to it. Nice as always.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

THX guys  .I have prepared some more variants of this.For instance these below.I hope Gerar will enjoy these and choose one of them.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn Wurger. Those are fantastic! I like the top one of the 1st bunch and the top one of the 2nd bunch.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Damn Wurger. Those are fantastic! I like the top one of the 1st bunch and the top one of the 2nd bunch.



My prefrences are the same. Very cool Wurger!


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the fifth one of the top bunch the most. Great work again, Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2008)

THX guys. Here two other projects.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow fantastic work Wojtek 

You are very thoughtful!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2008)

THX Alex.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 22, 2008)

woah man very cool i reckon it will be very hard for him to chose one


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope , not.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Gerar,

Here you are a Zip file with all siggies I have made for you.Download this file and unzip.Choose the one you like the most and upload here or somewhere in the forum .You can start here in the section your own thread with them for that purpose..And then set the pic as your siggy.Enjoy.

BTW You can look at the thread.It was started for you.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Damn Wurger. Those are fantastic! I like the top one of the 1st bunch and the top one of the 2nd bunch.



Me too !!

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

So has Gerar used one these fabolous sigs?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2008)

Where's Gerar and A4K btw?


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

A4k is busy with work last time I spoke with Evan.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerar is here on the forum quite seldom.I have sent him a couple e-mails about his siggies but no reply so far.That's way I have set myself the siggy for him.I hope he will be glad.

Evan hasn't sent me any e-mails recently, so I guess he is very busy at work like Heinz said.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2008)

A4K is still around. He was online a couple days ago according to his profile stats.

Gerar hasn't been on in a couple weeks. I hope he is just busy and will be back soon.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 1, 2008)

Ya A4k sent me a PM and hes doing well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Give them my very best the next time....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW great job Wurger!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey what programs do you use for stuff like that. I think its about time i made myself one of those


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2008)

I use Paintshop pro, but the best is Adobe photoshop. It should be as I discovered it costs about 10 times Painshop Pro (800 euro's vs 60 Euro's)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2008)

What Marcel says. There are enough people around on here now that will (try to) make you one if you provide the details.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Gnomey.
Personally, I use Photoshop.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok i'll see what i can get...
I may be back on this thread soon though asking for assistance :]


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, we'll be watching


----------



## fly boy (Sep 10, 2008)

should make a froum where we post siggys for all of us and make it a sticky


----------

